# My ears are burning



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*Hi all. Okay if I drop in and talk fishin' once in awhile?*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TubeDude said:


> *Hi all. Okay if I drop in and talk fishin' once in awhile?*


I think you should.....seems your name has come up a few times, you might as well defend yourself !! :twisted:

Welcome to the forum TubeDude !!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> TubeDude said:
> 
> 
> > *Hi all. Okay if I drop in and talk fishin' once in awhile?*
> ...


+1
Welcome..always good to have someone else to banter with


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

TubeDude said:


> *Hi all. Okay if I drop in and talk fishin' once in awhile?*


Name came up a few times?

Ha, there was a full on thread that your new book on tubing was now available. 
Good to have you on here Pat. There is so much information you have to share, I'm glad to see you here.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*Thanks guys.

Just for the record, I did read the whole diatribe on the lure making thing. And, I DO own ONE Lucky Craft lure. Got it in a trade for some tube customizing work. Nice lure, and they do work. But, I probably wouldn't buy one myself. That same investment would cover a lot of "makin's" for a whole lot of other lures. I know a lot of guys who use them very effectively and I would never say anything against them. I also own a few Rapalas. Used to fish them a lot.

I appreciate the kindly comments expressed on my behalf by others and I am not offended by the less complimentary remarks of my "detractors". Too much good fishing to think about and too many positive things in life to be upset by the opinions or negative statements made by other people.

Maybe I am mellowing in my old age. I don't remember.*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Pat.
Thanks again for letting us post your map of Willard Bay.
By the way,
I couldn't find a map of Pine View.
Do you have one that you could share with us?

Good to see you here and for the folks that don't remember,
TubeDude is the guy that also let me post his recipe for Pig Out Perch Chowder.
In fact,
I think that I will make up a batch and substitute some Willard Crappie for Perch.
GOOOOOOOD stuff!


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Welcome Pat.
> Thanks again for letting us post your map of Willard Bay.
> By the way,
> I couldn't find a map of Pine View.
> ...


*I have "labeled maps" of most of the favorite fishin' holes in the area. I just finished one for Pineview. I can make them for any water you guys would like. But, I am still not checked out on how to post images on this forum. Lucky you...so far. I will PM you some of the ones I have and you can work out the details for getting them posted.*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey TD!! Good to see ya over here. Thanks for the help today, cant wait to try that stuff out! Looking forward to a good "worship" thread on here from youin the near future!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome! Always nice to have a knowledgeable addition to the forum.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's about time you quit lurking! :shock: :lol: 

Welcome aboard.. I'm looking foward to some of your wisdom.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TubeDude said:


> *Hi all. Okay if I drop in and talk fishin' once in awhile?*


How dare you sway from the over-moderated, un-great full, whining liars!!!!!
I think you will be well accepted here and many people will benefit from your information. There are several dozen people i know or have spoken to on UWN that have never heard of you. A tragedy. 
Pics are easy to load on here. A lot quieter for the most part too. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally, the one, the only, TubeDude! I look forward to you posting on this site. Ive read many of your posts on BFT and enjoyed them, but I never post over there! WElcome aboard!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you're here Pat... now I can quit ticking off the mods by linking to your good stuff over on the other site. Hope you post some reports on here...lots for folks to pick up from your experiences.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*Thanks again everybody for the warm welcome. It is refreshing to find such a "well stocked" pond with so many friendly "fishies".

I will not completely abandon BFT, but I will post reports over here as well.

For those who don't know me, I take my fishing very seriously...but not myself.*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the UWN. It's nice here.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you joined the team tube dude. I do also lurk at BFT a couple of times a month and occasionally throw up a report but the adds really slow it down and clutter the site. We have a good thing going here looking forward to learning from you and reading your reports welcome welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Good to see you joined the team tube dude. I do also lurk at BFT a couple of times a month and occasionally throw up a report but the adds really slow it down and clutter the site. We have a good thing going here looking forward to learning from you and reading your reports welcome welcome :mrgreen:


+1 Couldn't have put it better myself. We like it here. Good group of guys and you will surely add to that stock.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am excited to get advice about tubing! I am a newbie and loved the pictures and info on BFT about rigging up a float tube!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

TubeDude.
All I can say, it's about time!!!  What happened,did you see the "light???? :shock:


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to have ya on here. Never really liked that other site after the horror stories I've heard from my room mate. He swears your the best fisherman he's ever read about here in Utah. Guess I'll have a lot to learn from ya, too.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Leaky said:


> TubeDude.
> All I can say, it's about time!!!  What happened,did you see the "light???? :shock:


*Hey, I discovered that a lot of my friends were over here. Not so much seeing any light, just getting tired of some of the "darkness".

No longer a moderator on the Utah Board, but went back to moderating on the Float Tubing board after I got my book done.*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

TubeDude said:


> after I got my book done.[/color][/b]


Speaking of which. You should post a chapter from it. Good stuff. I bet a couple people would pay for it. I know it has taught me a lot.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> TubeDude said:
> 
> 
> > after I got my book done.[/color][/b]
> ...


*Thanks for the plug, but I did not come aboard over here just to promote my book. If anybody wants the info they can PM me and I can fill them in. Basically it is a Float Tubing book on CD...305 pages...236 color pics...for $20 to forum members. If the admins or moderators here okay a more detailed post, I will put it up.*


----------

